# Mr Todd



## Becca (Feb 13, 2009)

[align=center]*MR ANDY TODD

*[align=left]Mr Todd a teacher at my school sadly passed away on 11th February 

He was one of the best teachers ever, strict but for the right reasons.
He was head of 6th form, I think he was in his late 50's early 60's. He had been ill for some time but continued to come back to check his students were okay.

He had been teaching at my school when my dad was there and cared very much about the school and his students. He was funny, mad and a super man!!

Here is a video my teachers did, he is the man at 2:02 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7mFeW9wx54] Video [/ame]

You will be missed 
[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2009)

I've moved the thread to the Let your Hare down forum. Admin has decided to only have rabbits in the Rainbow bridge.

I am terribly sorry about your teacher. It's so very sad to lose anyone but someone who meant so much to the young people in your school ..... well that's doubly sad.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 13, 2009)

Aww Becca I'm so sorry to hear about your teacher..... 


I remember when I was at school, 2 of our most popular teachers died really close together. It was so sad- seems like such a waste of talent when you have someone who's that good at their job 

ink iris:


----------



## Becca (Feb 14, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I've moved the thread to the Let your Hare down forum. Admin has decided to only have rabbits in the Rainbow bridge.
> 
> I am terribly sorry about your teacher. It's so very sad to lose anyone but someone who meant so much to the young people in your school ..... well that's doubly sad.


Oh Okay


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 15, 2009)

Becca, I'm very sorry about your teacher.  
He sounded like such a nice and good teacher. 

urplepansy:ink iris:


-
Karlee


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 15, 2009)

Becca...I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Theres a facebook memorial thing for him and on bebo - Their raising money to get a bench and a tree and a room named after him in the school!


----------

